# Twisp on the air



## Anneries (11/2/17)

This made my day. On my way home, listening to kFm, an ad break ... something along the lines of 

"QUITINNG smoking might have been hard if it wasnt for the help of TWISP. Recent studies shown that vaping is 95% less harmful than smoking" 

Then went on marketing some or other twisp product. 

Might be something small but vaping is now being advertised on radio. This is the time vaping went mainstream in SA. 

And we all know Twisp is the gateway to VAPING. Haha. 

Interested to hear your views on this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (11/2/17)

As much as I dont like how much I wasted on Twisps inferior products, I will give them their dues they really do portray vaping in a good light.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice (11/2/17)

Hell yes. Most vapers on here will admit: twisp's marketing department is not something to take up lightly. Unlike their devices, those okes know what they're doing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/17)

I stopped smoking using the Twisp Clearo in Oct 13. For that I will always be grateful to Twisp

What they have done over the years to market the concept of vaping in SA has been amazing. I dont think the market would have been this big had it not been for their growth and development.

Great to hear they are spreading the word that vaping is a safer alternative to smoking. Well done Twisp.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Soutie (11/2/17)

With all the negative media we have been getting lately it's great to see something positive in the media, I have nothing against twisp, if you enjoy using it great.... much better than the alternative.


----------



## ShamZ (11/2/17)

Well done Twisp, definately good to have some positive publicity. Also owe my journey toward quitting smoking to these guys. Great marketing!


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/2/17)

Great stuff....
Athough Twisp products are overpriced i still think their clearo devices are the best for the transition into vaping in regards to the mouth draw you get vs a cigarette.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

